# Orlando - International Drive



## jcruz1027 (Apr 10, 2006)

I'm traveling to Orlando May 19-22, staying at the Peabody on International Drive...if anyone is in that area, lets get together and light up some sticks...My wife is going there for work and I'm tag'n along with no plans but to relax at the pool.


----------



## Dogwatch Dale-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

Definitely stop by Corona Cigar while you're there. It's about 5-10 minutes from your hotel. Matter of fact, Bob works about 5 mins away and might be able to hook up for a smoke.


----------



## FatBoy (May 1, 2006)

I work in downtown Orlando...so a Friday afternoon meet at Corona might be worthwhile...or if you prefer a more "serene" environment, there's a place called Central Florida Cigar a few miles East of there that's got a nice lounge...


----------

